# Vorsicht an der Bahnsteigkante! (1xVideo)



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2017)




----------



## Padderson (24 Sep. 2017)

recht hat er - wer bremst, verliert


----------



## hirnknall (27 Sep. 2017)

Na super, mit Absicht durch die Pfützen fahren, der Lokführer muss ein Manta Fahrer sein :angry:

Obwohl, gibt es die überhaupt noch 

Ich korrigiere mich, der Lokführer muss ein Z4 Fahrer sein


----------

